# Gonna miss my girl



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Setting off to Scotland working tomorrow and thought about taking Ruby as there's 3 working cocker spaniels where I'll be working/staying for the week. Unfortunately the elder cocker doesn't take to other dogs in the house so I've reluctantly decided to leave Rubes at home...it'll be a long week . It's vizsla heaven there as well, all those grouse moors,,ah well maybe next time.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I must say, harrigab, your thread subject line gave me a scare! 

Leaving your pal, even for just one week, is hard, I know. Willie is the reason I turn down many invitations. I just don't like to leave him behind. It makes me sad!! Just think, though, about the joyful reunion when you see Ruby again...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> I must say, harrigab, your thread subject line gave me a scare!
> 
> Leaving your pal, even for just one week, is hard, I know. Willie is the reason I turn down many invitations. I just don't like to leave him behind. It makes me sad!! Just think, though, about the joyful reunion when you see Ruby again...


sorry Mary, didn't mean to frighten you :, just I've never had a day away from Roubles,,,I'll take my laptop with me and have some "skype" calls lol!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

had a rethink! Rubes is in heat boys keep leaving side gate open,,,recipe for disaster. I'll take her with me ....not that i don't trust family etc, but she will be hitting her most fertile period whilst I' away,,she's far better off as me as a chaperone....Molly Matriarch will have to lump it!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-Ha-ha!! A wise decision, I'm sure. It will all work out.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You scared me too with you title for this post - you need to be careful, don't think my doggy ticker can stand too many shocks like that :


Did you take yor caravan with you? - then she will have some where comfortable to stay and sleep(double bed) while your working. Hope you and Ruby have lots of lovely walks in the highlands - before and after work .


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Harri you wrotten Barstool......... you're thread title had me panicked too till I read the post. after that, you deserve to be homesick for your Ruby!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just got back,,didn't take Rubes as also they have an intact male cocker, got some great pics and stories for you later,,but in the meantime I neeeeeed my dinner


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/WwRrKaq0IyY

Harrigab, There is a country western song 'bout that.

You can watch Brad Paisley's video above. 8.5 million already have. ;D

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a quick pic of what I had to negotiate on my 2 minute drive to the job each morning. The estate reared 80,000 pheasants for their shoots this year!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the view from the garden at the house where I was staying, I took this at 6:45 am while I was having my coffee and a ciggy










oh and just in case anyone's interested as to the reason I was away I guess it was to do this










the walls are actually straight, but the camera has made them look bowed lol










this was part of the house where I was working


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow harrigab beautiful view, and the tiling looks pretty unique too


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

NICE place, harrigab! Nice birds, too!! ;D


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow harrigab! I guess it makes work a lot easier when you have surroundings like that!!!

At least I know who to call if I need some tile work done!


----------

